# Cracker un iPod touch...



## Sexdream37 (13 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour
voila je possède un iPod touch 2e generation version 2.2 et j'aimerais savoir si il est possible de cracker un iPod touch de ce type.

Si on peut le faire, savez vous comment svp?

mon ordi : -Power mac G4 (800 MHz, 1 Go RAM)


----------

